# does your puppy sleep in your bedroom in a crate?



## BIgbluefrog (Jan 17, 2012)

*Just curious if you have your puppy in your bedroom sleeping with you so you can tell when they need to get up?

Can a 11 week old dog really sleep through the night? I been setting an alarm and then letting her out...now I am thinking maybe I would do better if she was in our room...who knows maybe she can sleep through the night?
I have the crate in the kitchen just because its where we all are in the day time. I was hoping to move her in to our room once she is housebroken.

kitchen= tile floors and less stuff to destroy..lol
*


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, I put the pup's crate in the bedroom, play with 'em like crazy and take 'em out right before bedtime, so they sleep well, and if they don't make it all night, I get up when they wake me up. Then put 'em right back to bed. It's worked out well for me.

Some make it all night at 11 weeks.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Our puppy has slept in a crate in our bedroom since we brought him home at 10 weeks. He's now 9 months. 

He always let us know when he needed to go out at night. He was able to hold it from 10pm to 6am by about... 3 months old. He progressed to being able to hold it until we woke up for work at 7:30 around 4 months. Every puppy is different though. He may have been able to hold it longer at a younger age than that that but we didn't want to test it. If he asked we let him out but it was always out to potty and back into crate, no play time at night.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Obi sleeps in a crate in the bedroom and has since day 1. He has slept through the night since I got him at 12 weeks, although he used to wake up at first light until I started covering the crate with a sheet. If he does need to go out, it's always due to an upset tummy, and he lets me know by barking. That never happened when he was a puppy though.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

When Aidan was that young, I slept on the couch with his crate next to me. I got up at least twice during the night. This was why my husband didn't want the dog in the bedroom -- it would disturb his sleep. When our collie was a puppy, I slept in our guest room with him in the crate beside me.

Aidan has slept in our room since he was about 5 or 6 months old, when he stopped waking me up in the middle of the night to go out. He sleeps on the floor in our closet. He has a bed next to me, on the floor, but lately he prefers the closet. The only time he sleeps in our bed is when I take a nap and my husband is not home -- he sleeps on my husband's pillow.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

To the OP: This forum software offers the capability to post in alternate fonts and font colors. I would like to discourage you, however, from doing that since many of our members use alternate devices -like smartphones or iPads- to read the forum and some of us browse at 3 a.m. when our eyes don't really work that well to begin with.

Thank you.

When Molly was a pup, she slept in a crate right outside our bedroom door and Esther slept alongside the crate to keep her company. Now they both sleep in our room without a crate.

(I don't believe I'd have the patience or stamina to raise a puppy with the assistance of a motherly adult dog to serve as a mentor to the pup.)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

When they are pups, yes they sleep in a crate in my bedroom next to my bed where I can put my hand down for them to touch and smell ... it seems to comfort them at a very young age. I did however take them out at all hours during the night when they asked. No play time and right back to the crate just as soon as they finished doing their business.

Now they are no longer little pups and sleep in the bedrooms; Blu Boy in my Dad's bed, Leeo in my bed and Abbylynn on her own bed on the floor in my bedroom. Abbylynn takes up the whole bed ... she is best left on the floor. Also ... my room will remain puppy-proofed no matter what age my dogs may be.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Butters sleeps in a crate by the foot of my bed with a blanket around the back and top so it's darker inside. I tried to see how she'd react if she slept in her crate in the living room, since that's where she eats her meals (in the crate minus the bedding) but she'll often whine/cry/bark for about 5 minutes before settling down to sleep, whereas if she's in my room with me, she'll sleep right away. She sleeps through the night, but sometimes she wakes up a bit early than expected (4-6am) to go pee, and she'll cry to wake me up. It's definitely a sacrifice of sleep and sometimes mental sanity to have a puppy who needs to pee every 2 hours, but I hope it'll pay off 

Sometimes it's really frustrating, because if I roll around in my sleep, or any subtle movements I make, she will immediately wake up, and sometimes will beckon me to let her out to see what's going on. There are times I have to be in super stealth mode if I want to get up to get water so I don't wake her up, but it's really hard haha


----------



## Jodie (Jan 18, 2012)

I am a novice at puppys and this forum but I'll tell you my experience. I got Oliver about a week and a half ago. He's a minature poodle who was 10 weeks old at the time. The first night I put him behind a baby gate in a bathroom with a little (cat) bed, puppy pads, food, water, and toys. He whined and cried for like four hours straight. I couldn't take it anymore so I brought him to bed with me. He stopped crying but he moved around all night so I still couldn't sleep.

The next day I got a crate. I give him his last meal around 5 PM and his last water around 8 PM. I put him in the crate at 10 PM. So far, I've always woken up before him at 5AM or 6AM either because I have to go to work (three days a week) or because I'm wake up worrying about him. I take him out right away (before I even go to the bathroom) and then I give him food and water. KNOCK ON WOOD, he's never had an accident in the crate yet and he doesn't whine or cry. Knock on wood.

Like I said, I'm the last person to go to for puppy advice and what the best thing to do is. Just relating my very short experience of 1 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Geogirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep, crate in our room, right by my side of the bed. We have a play yard downstairs in the kitchen for when we need to contain her during the day, and the crate upstairs in bedroom.

We did this with our older dog (now 7). He still sleeps in his crate, which is on my husband's side of the bed now. The door is just open though, when we go upstairs to bed, we say "go to bed" and he goes on in and sleeps all night in there.

Our pup (13 weeks old, we've had her since 8 weeks) sleeps in hers. The first couple weeks we would go to bed 10pm and she'd wake up whining by 2am or so. Then for a couple weeks she was going until 4am. Now its closer to 5am, today it was 5:30am before she woke up and asked to go out. Our usual wake up time is 6am, so I'm pretty happy with that.

The nice thing about having her next to me is that I can just let HER decide, no alarm or waking her (and me!) up needlessly.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a 7 month old Jack Russell Terrier and a 12 week old Toy Fox Terrier. Both of them have slept in the bed with me since I brought them home. With both they have slept through the night until at least 5:00 in the morning. Lola jumped out of bed once and peed in the floor but no other accidents. The first week Buster crawled to the bottom of the bed and peed but that has been his only accident.


----------

